# First Annual indoor 3-D Archery Fun Shoot



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there...I had so much fun at the March Madness Indoor 3D held by Onaping Falls Archery Club, this one should be just as fun.

See you there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Where Is This ????*

Little current is about half way to sault st marie right just past white fish falls and on the island right or am I lost again as usual Just a question is there a meal or something as price shows 25 dollars compared to a regular shoot of 15 dollars, is there a added venue for this price thanks


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Little Current is on the Manitoulin Island.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Lunch will be available at a extra cost by Haydens Custom Meats that will be on site.
Their will be Monster White Tail Magasin giving a seminars...


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

I can see I'm getting some hits on this site but what do I need to do to get some responce for this shoot??? 

If you look at the March Madness held by Onaping Falls Archry Club Thread you can be sure that it will be a similar a shoot...


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*I'm in.*

I'm registered. This should be a great fun shoot for everyone. Big Al always puts on a good shoot, this one should be no different. See you all there.

Roger


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Time is ticking on by... and the day is comming around real fast. Can't wait for sept. 6 to comme around! This shoot will be very interseting and challenging... Hope to see you there!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Who's going?*

Heard a few guys with crossbows are going to be in the crossbow category, should be interesting. Who else is going? Should be a good time!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just wanted to thank Big Al - OFAC and Peter and his gang for putting on a great shoot (as usual). Already looking forward to next year!!!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep! This turned out to be a great shoot and thanks to all that made it happened, especially Big Al. I had a great time and I'll be back next year. Sheila, great shooting, see you at the March Madness.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

:wink:Thanks for the recognition guys, but with out you being their there would be nothing. Thank you very much for your particapaction in the event that I have been hold with the help of my volenters. We are happy to make this posible for you our fellow archers.

Big Al. 
President
Onaping Falls Achery Club


----------

